# Horse with duplicate passport (not stolen or trace)



## Meowy Catkin (11 September 2011)

What do you do?

I wanted to associate myself with my mare on NED online and she has two passports (I was only given one when I bought her). I am only her second owner and I bought her from her breeder, so I really don't understand why she has two.


----------



## quirky (11 September 2011)

There shouldn't be two passports.

A duplicate is issued if the original one has been lost/damaged beyond recognition (for example). If the original one should be found, the duplicate should be sent back to the PIO.

If the original is not found, the duplicate stands as the "correct" passport.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 September 2011)

OK, so the original owner could have lost her first passport. However her first passport is with the AHS and the senond one (that I have) is a generic ID only one. Should I contact the AHS tomorrow?


----------



## quirky (11 September 2011)

So are both passports issued by different PIO's? That would make a difference.

And yes to your question, I would contact AHS and see what they have to say.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 September 2011)

Yes, different PIO's. It is definately the same horse.


----------



## Cuffey (11 September 2011)

Is having an AHS passport important to you--eg for showing/breeding

Definitely contact them it may make more sense to have a full breeding passport than an ID only (the latter could be relinquished later but if it has vaccinations in it there are a few things to 'thrash out')
As above you should not have 2 passports with different PIOs
A duplicate as above is issued by a PIO if an original is lost.

I would be pleased to hear which PIO issued an ID passport for a horse whose breeding is known--they should not do that


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 September 2011)

I will PM you.

Yes the passport that I have (ID only) has all her vaccination records since I bought her. In some ways I'd prefer to have the AHS one.


----------



## Maesfen (11 September 2011)

Faracat said:



			I will PM you.

Yes the passport that I have (ID only) has all her vaccination records since I bought her. In some ways I'd prefer to have the AHS one.
		
Click to expand...

Oh don't be a spoilsport Faracat, let us all know who issued the duplicate! 
At the very least, it could warn others not to use them - or on the other hand tell others which PIO is an easy touch which is not such a good idea.
If you can get a duplicate AHS one, ask them if they could insert the vaccinations pages from the other one but to make sure they stamp them as approved by them to avoid any problems.  Failing that, ask your vet to copy the details over although if that doesn't include the first 3 courses that means you have no proof that they were done correctly so an insert might be your best bet.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 September 2011)

or on the other hand tell others which PIO is an easy touch which is not such a good idea
		
Click to expand...

I had thought that this was a possibility. 

Thank you for the vaccination records advice.


----------



## Cuffey (11 September 2011)

I hadnt thought about moving the vaccination pages
Just remember being annoyed when passports first started and RC Area Comps need to see vacc details back to the beginning which was not in passport.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (11 September 2011)

Thank you for your PM Cuffey. 

The AHS website says

DNA profiling                                                  £55

Duplicate Passport or Registration Certificate       £77

Pure bred and Anglo transfers                           £36 (because their records will show her breeder as the owner, not me)

I'll give them a ring tomorrow and see what they say. It's nice to know that I am legal as she does have a passport.


----------



## Clippy (12 September 2011)

A lot of duplicates like this happened when the passport system was first introduced. The rules weren't clear to some people and they mistakenly believed they needed a DEFRA passport as well as one from their breed society.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 September 2011)

I phoned the AHS and they have been very helpful. They want me to get in touch with the stud that I bought her from. If they can find the passport and send it to me, I can then forward both passports to the AHS. They will then put the vaccination record in the AHS one and I can return the other one to the PIO. 

Sounds so simple, hopefully the AHS passport can be found!


----------



## Cuffey (12 September 2011)

Good luck


----------



## Naryafluffy (12 September 2011)

Cuffey said:



			I would be pleased to hear which PIO issued an ID passport for a horse whose breeding is known--they should not do that
		
Click to expand...

I know my horses breeding, however the brred society is no longer functioning (she was registered with the British Hanovarian Horse Register), mine's has a PET-ID passport (which I am ashamed to say i have lost, took it over to the vet, sure i put it back in the lorry but haven't seen it in a while, have eventually got round to ordering a duplicate).
I never really had an issue with the vaccinations as i had her original papers and her passport.

Should I change my passport and request one from a breed society (if so can anyone tell me who Baron B VII progeny would be registered with)?


----------



## Yorketown (12 September 2011)

Cuffey said:



			I would be pleased to hear which PIO issued an ID passport for a horse whose breeding is known--they should not do that
		
Click to expand...

When passports were initially required I applied for my foal to have a Weatherbys passport.  I was in my teens and she was the first foal I had ever bred.  She was by a Weatherbys NT stallion out of a mare of unknown breeding.  I had the covering certificate but Weatherbys informed me that they would not record the breeding as dam was of unknown breeding and still wanted over £200 for the privilege!  The lady I spoke to on the phone told me to go and get an ID passport instead, which Im afraid I did.

I then learnt that I could have just registered her with another PIO instead and had her breeding recorded but by then she already had an ID passport.  At the start people did not realise the implications of getting the ID only passports and when they did those with more courage than I just reapplied for another passport that would record the breeding.  Youre not supposed to but can you blame them  Every day I deeply regret that I listened to the advice given and applied for an ID passport


----------



## cally6008 (12 September 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			I know my horses breeding, however the brred society is no longer functioning (she was registered with the British Hanovarian Horse Register), mine's has a PET-ID passport (which I am ashamed to say i have lost, took it over to the vet, sure i put it back in the lorry but haven't seen it in a while, have eventually got round to ordering a duplicate).
I never really had an issue with the vaccinations as i had her original papers and her passport.

Should I change my passport and request one from a breed society (if so can anyone tell me who Baron B VII progeny would be registered with)?
		
Click to expand...

British Hanoverian Horse Society
Ecton Field Plantation
Ecton Lane
Sywell
Northampton
Northamptonshire
NN6 0BP
England
Tel: 01604 492750
Fax: 01604 492750
www.hanoverian-gb.org.uk
hanoveriangb@talktalk.net


----------



## Cuffey (12 September 2011)

Two of mine have BHS passports issued when passports were first compulsory, and I was not allowed to passport them with their competition names as they could have been breeding prefixes. 
BHS were very fussy and asked a lot of questions but I suspect other ID only PIOs did not go through that process.
 Cuffey's sire was known but no paperwork came from Ireland to prove it.


----------



## Maesfen (12 September 2011)

Faracat said:



			I phoned the AHS and they have been very helpful. They want me to get in touch with the stud that I bought her from. If they can find the passport and send it to me, I can then forward both passports to the AHS. They will then put the vaccination record in the AHS one and I can return the other one to the PIO. 

Sounds so simple, hopefully the AHS passport can be found!
		
Click to expand...

Do hope so although wouldn't it have been better for the AHS to have it sent straight to them on a matter of security?  If I, as the breeder, had lost a passport, sold horse on with another one or whatever, I would be very suspicious of someone wanting me to send them the original passport and not straight to the authority, does that make sense at all?

Do hope it works out for you, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Naryafluffy (13 September 2011)

cally6008 said:



			British Hanoverian Horse Society
Ecton Field Plantation
Ecton Lane
Sywell
Northampton
Northamptonshire
NN6 0BP
England
Tel: 01604 492750
Fax: 01604 492750
www.hanoverian-gb.org.uk
hanoveriangb@talktalk.net

Click to expand...

Thanks, have emailed them to see about getting a breed passport, I didn't realise that they had taken over the British Havoverian Horse Register studbook as well (I always though it was a bit weird that a Danish Warmblood Stallion had progeny registered with the Havoverian Horse Register).


----------



## equinim (16 September 2011)

Naryafluffy said:



			I know my horses breeding, however the brred society is no longer functioning (she was registered with the British Hanovarian Horse Register), mine's has a PET-ID passport (which I am ashamed to say i have lost, took it over to the vet, sure i put it back in the lorry but haven't seen it in a while, have eventually got round to ordering a duplicate).
I never really had an issue with the vaccinations as i had her original papers and her passport.

Should I change my passport and request one from a breed society (if so can anyone tell me who Baron B VII progeny would be registered with)?
		
Click to expand...

bwbs should reg baron b stock.
i worked at a stud that he stood at a few years ago he was a lovelt stallion


----------

